# Nailed by AirTran



## BassAngler (May 4, 2008)

We got nailed for over-sized bags on the return portion of our trip. The bags were literally 1-1/2" too big and cost us an additional $100 for 2 bags. The crappy part though is that they didn't say a word on our flight to Orlando but nailed us leaving Orlando. 

I called AirTran to complain and was told "that I got lucky that they didn't catch it when we left our origination and if they wanted to they could go back and charge us for that portion too".  

So much for trying to get a refund since they didn't mention anything on our way down! I feel I had better not say too much and get hit for another $100.

Guess we are going shopping for smaller suitcases!  :annoyed:


----------



## dougp26364 (May 4, 2008)

You might want to get one of those travel suitecase scales as well. I take one with us now to make sure we don't get over 50 lbs. I generally try to keep everything around 45 lbs to give myself a little wiggle room.


----------



## timeos2 (May 4, 2008)

*Chaged our packing methods*

We haven't checked a bag in over 5 years. In fact I hate having even the two carry on bags (one suitcase & my briefcase/laptop bag) I normally take. Thank heavens for washer/dryers in timeshares as we bring only a few clothes and no more than 4 days undergarments relying on being able to do laundry at our destination. Traveling light makes it an easier experience all around, never a worry of a lost bag or an over weight charge.  If someone sees me in the same shirt twice in 7 days, too bad.


----------



## sernow (May 4, 2008)

When I travel I'm always suprised that the bags that I check (which I think are heavy) are always much lighter than the limit. So that scale suggestion is a very good one.  

With the new fees for the 2nd checked bag on airlines I don't have preferred staus with, I'm considering a bag with wheels that I could load up to the weight limit. At $25 per pop, that new bag would pay for itself quickly.

Edit: Of course, John's suggestion of traveling light when possible is the best advise.


----------



## cindi (May 4, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> We haven't checked a bag in over 5 years. In fact I hate having even the two carry on bags (one suitcase & my briefcase/laptop bag) I normally take. Thank heavens for washer/dryers in timeshares as we bring only a few clothes and no more than 4 days undergarments relying on being able to do laundry at our destination. Traveling light makes it an easier experience all around, never a worry of a lost bag or an over weight charge.  If someone sees me in the same shirt twice in 7 days, too bad.



That is our theory as well. I figure I will never see those peope again even if they do realize I am wearing one of the same two pair of shorts.  DH and I share one suitcase. Working on the idea of two small carry on's and not messing with the whole waiting to pick up your luggage thing at all.

We would be totally lost without a laundry facility. 

I remember our first trip to Orlando, with two young kids and two suitcases. I remember looking at a family with a cart piled high with at least 6 suitcases plus other bags and wondering what they had to put in all of them!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 4, 2008)

BassAngler said:


> We got nailed for over-sized bags on the return portion of our trip. The bags were literally 1-1/2" too big and cost us an additional $100 for 2 bags. The crappy part though is that they didn't say a word on our flight to Orlando but nailed us leaving Orlando.
> 
> I called AirTran to complain and was told "that I got lucky that they didn't catch it when we left our origination and if they wanted to they could go back and charge us for that portion too".
> 
> ...



Do you have 29" pullmans?  What would cause them to say a suitcase was too big?  I understand their 50 pound limit, but not the size of the case.  

Rick and I usually pack our stuff in one suitcase, but it always weighs about 37 pounds.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 4, 2008)

*curious, too*

as to the size of the suitcase, BassAngler.  

We try to travel light most of the time, and I can do summertime trips in just a carryon and backpack, but I don't see how to get around the xtra bag charge on ski trips.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 4, 2008)

How convoluted is this description from AirTran's website on baggage allowance:

*Free Baggage Allowance
Through May 14, 2008 — For each fare-paying customer, AirTran Airways allows two (2) checked pieces free of charge, with size limitations. The maximum weight is 50 pounds and maximum size is 61 inches (length + width + height). *


----------



## timeos2 (May 4, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How convoluted is this description from AirTran's website on baggage allowance:
> 
> *Free Baggage Allowance
> Through May 14, 2008 — For each fare-paying customer, AirTran Airways allows two (2) checked pieces free of charge, with size limitations. The maximum weight is 50 pounds and maximum size is 61 inches (length + width + height). *



Sounds simple to me. It's free unless it isn't!


----------



## Carolinian (May 4, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> We haven't checked a bag in over 5 years. In fact I hate having even the two carry on bags (one suitcase & my briefcase/laptop bag) I normally take. Thank heavens for washer/dryers in timeshares as we bring only a few clothes and no more than 4 days undergarments relying on being able to do laundry at our destination. Traveling light makes it an easier experience all around, never a worry of a lost bag or an over weight charge.  If someone sees me in the same shirt twice in 7 days, too bad.



I use the same travel philosophy, but if my wife is along, it doesn't work.  I hate putting my bags into the hands of the airlines baggage mishandlers and luggage throwers.


----------



## Carol C (May 4, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How convoluted is this description from AirTran's website on baggage allowance:
> 
> *Free Baggage Allowance
> Through May 14, 2008 — For each fare-paying customer, AirTran Airways allows two (2) checked pieces free of charge, with size limitations. The maximum weight is 50 pounds and maximum size is 61 inches (length + width + height). *



What happens May 15?  

Also, how much does one of those travel scales weigh?


----------



## Keitht (May 4, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How convoluted is this description from AirTran's website on baggage allowance:
> 
> *Free Baggage Allowance
> Through May 14, 2008 — For each fare-paying customer, AirTran Airways allows two (2) checked pieces free of charge, with size limitations. The maximum weight is 50 pounds and maximum size is 61 inches (length + width + height). *




Actually seems pretty clear to me.  Two bags each no more than 50 lbs and total measurement as stated.  The airline can't really be more specific on dimensions.  A case might be 20x20x20, 40x15x5....  and still fit the overall figure.
Carry on tends to have more specific individual dimensions because of the size of overhead lockers.


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 4, 2008)

With those ridiculous charges ($100) it would be far cheaper to take your excess items and send them ahead by UPS, rather than carry a second bag. As others have said, we tend to travel light,too. Still, I used to always carry a separate bag with a camera and camcorder,and now I have to cram all that into one bag :-<.


----------



## JoeMid (May 4, 2008)

BassAngler said:


> We got nailed for over-sized bags on the return portion of our trip. The bags were literally 1-1/2" too big and cost us an additional $100 for 2 bags. The crappy part though is that they didn't say a word on our flight to Orlando but nailed us leaving Orlando.
> 
> * I called AirTran to complain and was told "that I got lucky that they didn't catch it when we left our origination and if they wanted to they could go back and charge us for that portion too".  *
> 
> ...


I think their answer was most appropriate!


----------



## casey2 (May 4, 2008)

*pat myself on the back*

We just went to Hawaii March/April for 12 days.

We took 4 pilot size rollers bags for our family of 5.
 

I discovered several things we could have done with out.

Now going skiing would be a whole other story.....


----------



## Rmelnyk (May 4, 2008)

Just spent 3 weeks in Europe...travel lite (28#.)  Both t/s no laundry, have to go to town, soooooooooooooo did the sink routine and the sauna in my room for drying (in 1 t/s.) I used trains, so traveling lite was great.  You can do it, just look the next time to see what you didn't use and what you could have got by with-out.


----------



## ajsmithtx (May 4, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> If someone sees me in the same shirt twice in 7 days, too bad.


  You got that right!:whoopie:


----------



## Mom2MNEm (May 4, 2008)

We just got back from Fla. Stayed at Bonnet Creek. I knew I wouldn't have time to do laundry since we were maximizing our time in the parks due to the fact that we had 3 days to cover it all before driving over to the in-laws for the bulk of our visit. We had 3 bags for 5 of us--our 3 kids used 1 bag and DH and I each had a smaller bag--leaving us plenty of room to pack those souveniers and still be under the limits. I did end up doing some laundry--wash was fine, but dryer just took too long. After drying the same clothes twice ( at 60 min per setting) , I gave up and I just packed up our damp stuff and dried it over at the in-laws house. Reminds me of the dryer I had when I first got married--ended up using a laundromat because it took 3 hrs to dry one load of clothes. The location of the stackable unit ( same type of unit Bonnet Creek had) made it hard to vent properly and it just wouldn't dry well.

What amazed me was that my neighbors, who also have 3 kids, stayed in Disney for  a week ( non timeshare, no laundry services in the room)--they packed 8 bags. I just cant imagine what I would put in 8 bags  

Lisa


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (May 4, 2008)

We flew to Florida in March and got "nailed" for $80 for an overweight bag on the way to our destination.

So, I went to the Post Office before I came home and spent $12.95 and used a FLAT RATE PRIORITY MAILING BOX to mail a bunch of stuff home to keep our traveling bag below the 50 pound limitation.

For those who don't know, the flat rate boxes allow you to stuff as much as you can jam into them for one price, and I managed to jam about 21 lbs of things including books.

That flat rate box saved me a ton of money coming home and will likely use them again in the future (especially if I end up buying a lot of things while on vacation).    And their mailing guarantee is two to three delivery days.

Not a bad deal for $12.95


----------



## Amy (May 4, 2008)

Carol C said:


> What happens May 15?
> 
> Also, how much does one of those travel scales weigh?




After May 15 Airtran will follow the other airlines (except for Southwest) and start charging for the second bag -- only one free checked bag per passenger.  I think exceptions apply for certain frequent fliers.  


Those travel luggage scales look really small and lightweight; I'm thinking of getting one.  eBags sell a digital version that holds the weight while you put the bag down; Amazon sells the same digital version as well as a non-digital scale (for 1/3 of the price).


----------



## Keitht (May 5, 2008)

Mom2MNEm said:


> I just cant imagine what I would put in 8 bags
> 
> Lisa



I'll have to introduce to my wife - and we have no children


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 5, 2008)

Mom2MNEm said:


> We just got back from Fla. Stayed at Bonnet Creek. I knew I wouldn't have time to do laundry since we were maximizing our time in the parks due to the fact that we had 3 days to cover it all before driving over to the in-laws for the bulk of our visit. We had 3 bags for 5 of us--our 3 kids used 1 bag and DH and I each had a smaller bag--leaving us plenty of room to pack those souveniers and still be under the limits. I did end up doing some laundry--wash was fine, but dryer just took too long. After drying the same clothes twice ( at 60 min per setting) , I gave up and I just packed up our damp stuff and dried it over at the in-laws house. Reminds me of the dryer I had when I first got married--ended up using a laundromat because it took 3 hrs to dry one load of clothes. The location of the stackable unit ( same type of unit Bonnet Creek had) made it hard to vent properly and it just wouldn't dry well.
> 
> What amazed me was that my neighbors, who also have 3 kids, stayed in Disney for  a week ( non timeshare, no laundry services in the room)--they packed 8 bags. I just cant imagine what I would put in 8 bags
> 
> Lisa



Glad to see the dryers at other TS work well also.:rofl: We're DVC, and I'm amazed at the amount of luggage I see at the resort airline check in desk. Like you I couldn't imagine packing 8 huge bags for 4 of us for any normal length vacation.


----------



## KarenLK (May 5, 2008)

Where did you buy the scales? A friend of mine had one but I did not remember to ask her!


----------



## timeos2 (May 5, 2008)

*Bad dryers = bad results*



Twinkstarr said:


> Glad to see the dryers at other TS work well also.:rofl: We're DVC, and I'm amazed at the amount of luggage I see at the resort airline check in desk. Like you I couldn't imagine packing 8 huge bags for 4 of us for any normal length vacation.



Just a bit off topic but when our resort (Cypress Pointe) did it's last round of appliance upgrades one of the two items the Board demanded were upgraded models from the "builders standard" 99% of all timeshares use and no 110V stack dryers. You don't have a 110V dryer at home because it wouldn't be powerful enough and is very energy inefficient. Of course the laundry areas weren't built to handle 220V dryers so every unit (168) had to be rewired for 220V plugs in the laundry area. We also found separate washers & 220V dryers that could be stacked on a frame. Turns out it's also easier to repair separate units vs the combined stack. Costly but well worth it as we now have dryers that can actually dry clothes in 45-60 minutes and do it for less $$.  Except for a few converted apartment into timeshares that had full sized laundry units I've never seen any other timeshare with 220V dryers. They all limp along with the cheap 110v Stack units that I hate.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 5, 2008)

Disney's Old Key West has full-sized dryers, 220V, and so does Val Chatelle.   So there are two more.  The single appliance washer/dryer that Waikiki Beach Walk had was horrible!  It that is what you had at Bonnet Creek, GRRRRRR.............It took hours to wash/dry one load.  I think it was an LG brand.  Awful thing, and I hope I never have to use one again.   

I just measured our single suitcase Rick and I take to Orlando, just in case.  We are going to be at Marriott's Grande Vista starting tonight!  

My 29" bag measures 29X11X20, so it is right at 60" total.  I think we will be okay.  I was worried about the restrictions on luggage.  I thought our bag might not pass, but it will.


----------



## Keitht (May 5, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My 29" bag measures 29X11X20, so it is right at 60" total.  I think we will be okay.  I was worried about the restrictions on luggage.  I thought our bag might not pass, but it will.



I think where people may be hitting problems is that as well as reducing the maximum unit weight from 72lb to 50lb, the maximum total dimension may also have been reduced.  Not a problem with most cases but those with expanding sides may be.


----------



## bogey21 (May 5, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> We haven't checked a bag in over 5 years. In fact I hate having even the two carry on bags (one suitcase & my briefcase/laptop bag) I normally take. Thank heavens for washer/dryers in timeshares as we bring only a few clothes and no more than 4 days undergarments relying on being able to do laundry at our destination. Traveling light makes it an easier experience all around, never a worry of a lost bag or an over weight charge.  If someone sees me in the same shirt twice in 7 days, too bad.



I've been doing this for years for the convenience.  Now there is another reason to continue with the practice.  If I acquire more than can be packed for the return trip, I either trash something or mail the surplus to myself in a One-Rate Priority Mail box.

GEORGE


----------



## gorevs9 (May 5, 2008)

bogey21 said:


> If I acquire more than can be packed for the return trip, I either trash something or mail the surplus to myself in a One-Rate Priority Mail box.
> GEORGE


My daughters and their friends recently went to Aruba.  They purposely brought old clothes to "trash" in case they bought newer stuff


----------



## jzsackst (May 5, 2008)

We just bought a luggage scale at target for about $7.99.  It was a lifesaver for our last trip.


----------



## Keitht (May 5, 2008)

Luggage scales are a great idea in theory, but can't cater for variation in the scales at airports.  We went to Spain from the UK last year and if the airport scales are to be believed our cases put on weight whilst we were away.    At least that's the only explanation I can come up with for the weights being greater on the return trip than the outward, despite no longer having any of the cosmetics, sun lotions etc that were there on the way out.  We hadn't purchased anything new whilst away either.  Combined case weight was allegedly about 2 1/2 kilos greater on the return leg although thankfully still within limits.


----------

